# British High Commission Australia



## dizzy (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi all - I know this is a forum for Spanish related moves. This post is sort of in that vein, in so far as, we are attempting to move to Spain. Tickets booked for the 24th September. 

Just a little note of beware for those Australians wanting to move to Spain who are also eligible for British Passports. 

The British HIgh Commission in Australia are bl....y robbers and theives. 

Not only are they notorously slow with their processing of passports and documents but they charge you for the passport whether your application is approved or not - $570 AUD for 2, + delivery of $15 and if you need to ring them at all - they charge your credit card $10 for the priviledge of speaking to them - on which they refuse to give any information relevant to your application. 

I am just a bit annoyed.......

They will not accept notarised copies of documents - only originals which they will not copy and return while they process the application and so they hold all your identification originals for months on end forcing you to either pay for new ones or not be able to deal with other government departments until you recieve them back. A complete pain in the a.......

Sorry just had to have a whinge.


----------

